# 1965 GTO Fuse Block Label Diagram



## mebonsor (Jul 9, 2017)

Can anyone point me to locate a fuse block label diagram (which hopefully includes labeling to both front and rear 10 pin engine compartment connector). My labels have worn off and am trying to service the fuse block. My shop manual only has a photo of the front portion of the block and not the engine compartment piece. Been bouncing around the web and struggling to locate anything helpful. Thanks to anyone who can guide me.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't have a 65 service manual but all the ones I do have show the plug connectors as part of the electrical schematics in chapter 12


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

mebonsor said:


> Can anyone point me to locate a fuse block label diagram (which hopefully includes labeling to both front and rear 10 pin engine compartment connector). My labels have worn off and am trying to service the fuse block. My shop manual only has a photo of the front portion of the block and not the engine compartment piece. Been bouncing around the web and struggling to locate anything helpful. Thanks to anyone who can guide me.


Here are a few pictures of mine, which is kind of rough, but also a friend's 65 which has much cleaner labels. I hope this helps.


----------



## mebonsor (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey Mike you are my hero! These pix are awesome and super helpful. Tks again my friend. 

Mark B


----------



## mebonsor (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey Mike I forgot to ask (see my attachment). On the back side of the fuse block (ie positioned in the engine compartment) is the left side and bottom right connector blank/missing or vacant? On my fuse block for some reason the connector is missing and not sure if this has been ripped out or designed. I’m thinking someone yanked it out for whatever reason. Just thought I’d ask you opinion. Mark


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

mebonsor said:


> Hey Mike I forgot to ask (see my attachment). On the back side of the fuse block (ie positioned in the engine compartment) is the left side and bottom right connector blank/missing or vacant? On my fuse block for some reason the connector is missing and not sure if this has been ripped out or designed. I’m thinking someone yanked it out for whatever reason. Just thought I’d ask you opinion. Mark


I will try to get out to the car and look tonight or tomorrow. That photo does seem like it has been ripped out. I couldn't guess why someone would do that but lots of time has passed since these were new.


----------



## mebonsor (Jul 9, 2017)

Agreed. Again thanks for your time and help. Mark


----------

